# Gay Marriage finally wins by vote!!!!!!!!! (On Tuesday).



## smile72 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well...I don't know why anyone didn't post it...but gay marriage finally won by vote in the states of Maine, Maryland, and Washington, and it was double banned in Minnesota. And the U.S. has it's first gay Senator Tammy Baldwin of Wisconsin. Plus there's a chance for Oregon!
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/11/oregon-gay-marriage-ballot_n_2110014.html


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 11, 2012)

omg shout it from the rooftop


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey I voted for that in Maryland, I was promised cupcakes but i never got them. 

All seriousness though I'm happy for them, and i actually did vote to pass it in the state of Maryland.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 11, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Hey I voted for that in Maryland, I was promised cupcakes but i never got them.
> 
> All seriousness though I'm happy for them, and i actually did vote to pass it in the state of Maryland.


You're so lucky I live in Illinois all I got to vote for was judges....8 pages of judges....


----------



## Gahars (Nov 11, 2012)

Maine, Maryland, and Washington right now...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 11, 2012)

Marylands ballot actually came pretty close, If i remember correctly it was 51% For and 49% against so it really came down to the wire.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 11, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Marylands ballot actually came pretty close, If i remember correctly it was 51% For and 49% against so it really came down to the wire.


Yeah, the irony is due to a decent amount of Romney white voters, who believed in gay marriage helping it pass.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 11, 2012)

I just believe its a fairly religious state, not bible belt religious but one of the more religious states nonetheless.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Nov 11, 2012)

Not trying to sound offensive, but I'm surprised Oregon hasn't passed it by now. Isn't Portland like, the lesbian capital of 'murica?


----------



## smile72 (Nov 11, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> I just believe its a fairly religious state, not bible belt religious but one of the more religious states nonetheless.


It is technically in the south... and it is pretty close to the bible belt.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 11, 2012)

Maverick Lunar X said:


> Not trying to sound offensive, but I'm surprised Oregon hasn't passed it by now. Isn't Portland like, the lesbian capital of 'murica?


Oregon banned gay marriage in 2004


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Nov 11, 2012)

Shows how much I pay attention to these things. I'm an 80's kid, and I very much remember Portland being like, the evac point for all of my lesbian friends.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 11, 2012)

smile72 said:


> It is technically in the south... and it is pretty close to the bible belt.


We're actually a very interesting state in that regard, today we are whatever is convenient at the time. Pre civil war we were a southern state, during the civil war we were a slave owning northern state and now were a Mid-Atlantic state. I guess we don't really fit into traditional north/south stuff.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 11, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> We're actually a very interesting state in that regard, today we are whatever is convenient at the time. Pre civil war we were a southern state, during the civil war we were a slave owning northern state and now were a Mid-Atlantic state. I guess we don't really fit into traditional north/south stuff.


That is true......


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 11, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Maine, Maryland, and Washington right now...


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 11, 2012)

Hopefully this will keep going and gay marriage will be legal in the rest of the America. 
But I am extremely glad to see some progress over no progress!


----------

